

Typograph – Scale & Rhythm - bramstein
http://lamb.cc/typograph/

======
briansmith
Bringhurst's advice about vertical motion doesn't really apply to web pages.

Bringhurst was writing about _bound_ books with text on facing pages. That
advice is specifically aimed towards aligning the bottoms of facing pages,
aligning lines of text on facing pages, and aligning lines of text on pages
printed back-to-back. If you don't have multiple columns of body text (margin
text uses different rules), and you aren't having your text printed back-to-
back on semi-translucent paper, then the vertical motion rule doesn't apply.

People try so hard to follow this rule in web pages, but they just end up
creating web pages that have way too much unnecessary spacing between things.
This article is a good example; it has way too much spacing between headings
and the paragraphs they introduce. It's easy to find more extreme cases on
other sites.

This is section 2.2.2 of "The Elements of Typographic Style" (page 37 in
version 3.1 of the book).

~~~
Isamu
Well said. While I love "The Elements of Typographic Style", I find there is
plenty to argue with, even before dragging the advice to the web where it may
not apply.

For instance where Bringhurst gets hung up on a kind of Pythagorean numerology
about proportions. He seems to think that, if you can find some rational
geometric basis for a proportion, then that provides an explanation for the
aesthetics of the proportion.

------
weego
A whole page about typography in a typeface that is completely inapproprate
for users reading a screen.

~~~
ugh
Why? Looks quite good with subpixel anti-aliasing.

The nineties are over. Nearly everyone has high resolution screens and every
major OS now defaults to subpixel anti aliasing. No reason not to use a quite
nice font like Minion Pro.

~~~
briansmith
It doesn't look that nice to me. I think that is a font that is designed for
Apple/Adobe style subpixel anti-aliasing instead of ClearType anti-aliasing.
For someone like me, who greatly prefers ClearType, this font looks very ugly
(mostly because it seems semi-bold).

~~~
ugh
Semi-Bold = Ugly? Now I'm confused. (Seemed ok to me on a XP machine.)

